# New to pedigees



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

People ask what lines my dog has i am new to this, plan on showing confirmation, get alot of complements on her would like to learn more can someone help me?
I have papers just not surewhat i shouldbe looking at.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You could post your dog's name and registration number and the parents names and registration numbers. That would give us a good start.


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

Grabbing papers now....


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Also look on pedigreedatabase.com and see if her parents or her litter is registered there. That would probably be easiest as it's an online link.


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

one her dads side counting her dad all 7 of the lineages are white
dad- Charlee bear DL91255002

mom- Elizabeth Redshaw Von Solis DN18954802

my pup Allee Bear DN28584907


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

i will look again, is that bad if they are not there??


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Alleesmom said:


> i will look again, is that bad if they are not there??


 It would seem from the parent's names that your dog came from a pet breeder (a breeder who is breeding pet dogs, doesn't show or work the dogs). Pet bred dogs are generally from unknown dogs for at least a couple generations, so it wouldn't be surprising that the pedigrees aren't up on pedigree database. Do you know the grandparents names? Great grandparents?


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

yes i have grand and great


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

i did find some pics but could not read the german writing underneath the pics. this will be a fun project


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Alleesmom said:


> People ask what lines my dog has i am new to this, plan on showing confirmation, get alot of complements on her would like to learn more can someone help me?
> I have papers just not surewhat i shouldbe looking at.


Congratulations on your new pup. I'm glad that you want to get involved with things with her. If you want to show in *conformation *you need to learn how to properly present her to the judges. Many kennel clubs give classes in conformation showing and that is a really good way to learn. American Kennel Club - Club Search and Directory You can also go to dog shows and watch the way that others present their dogs and ask questions after the German Shepherd part of the show is over. Don't bother them while they are showing as they are busy and may not be a patient with you then. www.onofrio.com

Where are you located? That way we can point you toward help in your area.


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

We are in two clubs right now we started when she was nine weeks old. She will be 7mths next week. She is in sub novice obedience and have started agility geared at her age. I am very curious about her lineage.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Good for you for doing dog sports with your little girl. But obedience and agility classes are not the same as conformation classes.

And I am an AKC show line breeder but I have not heard of the names of your dog's parents. They were probably not "show dogs" but rather pet dogs. There may be some nice dogs in her pedigree. Why don't you put it on the pedigree data base yourself and then maybe you will see what some of her ancestors look like.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

This will help as you pull up the pictures in the Pedigree Database.

Breed Types & Related Families

On the dam's side it looks like she came from what was originally (meaning, further back in the line) West German Show lines.

For the sire there are no pictues in the pedigree that I could find but he has at least 5 generations of whites in his ancestory so you can almost guess that he resembled the working lines more than the showlines. (straighter back) 

What that means when you put it all together is anyone's guess, but enjoy whatever it is you decide to do with her, that's what it's all about!


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

i will add her pedigree tonite. we are in a confirmation class, but i am on the fence with spaying her. i am just not sure what to do. she doesnt (that i know of) have any titles in her lineage. how would i find that out??


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The word is con_FOR_mation...don't spay her until she is more mature, but keep an extreme eye on her at all times(even if you don't think she is in heat).


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

And spayed females cannot show in conformation classes - so more reason to hold off.


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes i know spayed cant show confirm, how old is mature i have so many people giving me grief for not spaying
Thanks for advice


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Alleesmom said:


> Yes i know spayed cant show confirm, how old is mature i have so many people giving me grief for not spaying
> Thanks for advice


Whether or not you do or not is up to YOU. Tell people to back off...she's 7 months old!


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

i am trying to add her stuff to the pedigreedatabase.com it says successfully added but when i tried to pull her up its not there...what am i doing wrong...
thank you GSDElsa...


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

"smiles" i figured it out my girls pedigree is up!!! lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Post a link, please!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Is this it?

Allee Bear - German shepherd dog


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

yes i believe it is. i dont know anything about the history ect. how do i know where they came from??


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The sire looks to be pretty much all pet lines. On the dam's (mother's) side, there's a mix of pet lines and some German Show lines pretty far back.


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

so does that mean that i have a expensive pet lol


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Alleesmom said:


> so does that mean that i have a expensive pet lol


Well. . . none of the dogs in the last 3 or 4 generations were working dogs or show dogs or competitive Schutzhund dogs. I don't know what you paid for her, but she is essentially from "pet lines." I wouldn't recommend breeding her.


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

lol wasnt planning on breeding her...just proud of my dog, learning alot and enjoying her!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Alleesmom said:


> lol wasnt planning on breeding her...just proud of my dog, learning alot and enjoying her!!!


Wonderful! Have fun with her. 

I think that, whether we have imports, show dogs, working dogs, or pound puppies. . . we all have "expensive pets."


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

i lost two horses last may, one i planned on putting down at 32 and the other had a heart attack less than 8 hours later. she helped me fill their void. i still have horses but seem to really enjoy her alot. she goes to work with me every day and we still tend to horses and she enjoys it. she will be 7 mths old soon. i would like to have another when she is a bit old as she is just like a two year old. im so glad to have her and we are enjoying our dog club.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Alleesmom said:


> yes i believe it is. i dont know anything about the history ect. how do i know where they came from??


Not sure what kind of history you're looking for, but I know it's fun to find siblings etc. This might help but maybe not. 

Charlie Bear Solis, Allee's father, came from this breeder. 
http://www.interghost.net/chaparral/


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks


----------

